# Unable to bring up eth0

## crevette

I know it will be difficult to help me but, Gentoo can't bring me up eth0.

I use a "yesterday built" Gentoo 1.4rc1, so it's a fresh install

I have a Realtek 8139. the driver is built-in the kernel.

I'm connected to the net with dhcp (I use cable with a small router/modem).

I don't know why it doesn't work, because my Gentoo 1.1a worked successfully.

What can I do to check what happen (I did a dmesg, but there is no error message but "Failed to bring eth0 up !!" .

Help me please because I'm lost and I can update my Gentoo.

Thanks

----------

## taskara

did you set your eth0 to use dhcp in /etc/conf.d/net file ? should look like this:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"                                                               

#dhcpcd_eth0="..." 
```

----------

## crevette

Yes I did that.

but now it works, very strange......

I booted and I said eth0 not bring up and after 5 minutes it's works.

Perhaps a FAI dhcpd related problem??

Who knows.......

----------

## taskara

if it works, don't question!  :Laughing: 

----------

## crevette

It's not solved because after 15 minutes about I loose my IP address. I'm obligled to do dhcpd again,... perhaps a deamon problem????

----------

## taskara

hmmm I use this same nic, and I don' thave this problem.. perhaps it's a problem with the dhcp server ? or perhaps it's the settings you enabled for the realtek chipset in your kernel ??

----------

## rain

I had this problem after enabling the "~x86" unmasking for portage. It had updated dhcpcd to 1.3.22_p3, I just downgraded to 1.3.20_p0-r1 and it fixed it. I use a DEC Tulip based NIC so I don't think the card is the problem.

----------

